# Columnar Apple Trees (a question)



## M.D. Vaden (Dec 25, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you have pruned or "topped" a columnar apple tree?

Those are for sale in our area, but I've never pruned one, nor do I own one.

They look like they would grow like straight sticks. But it occured to me that many owners of them might not want that kind of tree to exceed a certain height.

I was wondering what happens if the top is cut off. Would they branch-out?

Or, do those ever shoot branches out unexpectedly?

What do some of you know about these trees?

Thanks.


----------



## Stumper (Dec 25, 2004)

I have one in my home orchard which I salvaged from a job last year(New owners didn't want an apple) The tree died back in the top after transplanting so yes I "topped" it. Unfortunately I have nothing further to report-time will tell.


----------



## P_woozel (Dec 25, 2004)

A freind has one in Skagit County and it hasnt been topped yet, still around 8' tall, has had a rust for a couple of seasons maybe that has affected growth.


----------



## ROLLACOSTA (Dec 25, 2004)

if topped it will grow back very vigorously and the growth will be straight,but why would you want to 'TOP-IT'


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Dec 28, 2004)

I've not done any columnare, but many of the fastigiate and upright var. For the most part I will only prune them to ensure that the low branches do not over compete with the ones above them, ie reduction cuts to redirect limb growth.

IMO if one is planting a tree that the client may want topped in the future, he is not using cvs selection as well as could be. and I'm not trying to take an shots at you, just stating a general opinion on those who plant things in large quantites. they tend to have a "playbook" that does not have enough flexability in regards to siting chalenges.


----------



## Martin46 (Nov 15, 2022)

Hi Vaden, I would not recommend to cut off the top of the columnar apple tree, but if you do it, it will probably survive and branch in two terminals. If you want to grow branched trees just choose non-columnar variety - there are plenty of options. Here you can find more info about columnar apple trees. 

Have fun


----------



## pdqdl (Nov 19, 2022)

Martin46, this sure looks like you might be boosting your website with that link you posted. Please be aware that we kinda frown on that sort of thing. It is on topic for this ancient thread, so I'll let it pass.

Quite frankly, I wasn't even aware of the columnar fruit trees, so this might be an ok education. Moving it to Arb 101, however.


----------

